# Lessons



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, she's absolutely right. Females are all dumb (no exclusion)! :mrgreen:


----------



## SRR90 (May 4, 2009)

I dont mean it that way what-so-ever. Its just what im told. i just finished my lesson and she says im progressing rather quickly than normal.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think gender has anything to do with it, it's all the individual's perspective and how much they want to learn..female or male.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i agree with Sparkles. its not about gender its about learning and how much your willing to work on it.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

She probably said that due to guys are more persistent and they practice and practice and the want something just like in sports (but girls can do that too)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I was at a clinic recently where the instructor gave us his take on the difference between male and female riders. Say for example, the instructor is giving a lesson and tells the rider, "you're slouching and your shoulders are round". The woman would spend the next 5 minutes providing a list of reasons or rather excuses, "I'm tired" "I had a bad day at work" "My kids are driving me nuts" "It's windy" etc. The male would say, "Yeah they are" and fix it. There were no male riders there, but all the women giggled when he gave his take on the female side, so I guess there's something to it. Maybe your instructor means that men tend to just admit to the mistake and move on while the women are still busy making excuses. I actually heard that the best riders are women who think like men.


----------



## SRR90 (May 4, 2009)

I agree with everything everyones said, im wanting to learn soo much and im really jumping into this with both feet. Im really intrigued on what to do, and learn and such.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I would think it makes sense, as many women tend to be overemotional and unable to handle criticism well. Not that men can't be, but men tend to be a lot more confident and uncaring then women. If someone blasts their riding on a forum, they're more apt to shrug and go "whatever you say" and take it with a grain of salt whereas women tend to over analyze everything.

Haha, which I guess wasn't the point of the topic, but just general experience. I've gotten angry at my coaches before for not being more critical and overbearing on me, and it actually stems from almost being "afraid" because they're so tired of getting cried at. I hate hearing "No, you look good!" when I know I look like a sack of potatoes. I'm not paying you to compliment me dang it!

Huge congrats on your progress, that's a great compliment! Personally, I think when women put their minds to it, they can easily learn faster then men. If women can get past the hinderance of being emotional, they're harder to sway from perfection whereas a lot of men tend to be satisfied with the subpar if THEY think they're doing a good job.


----------

